
How the US military became a welfare state - Bud
http://aeon.co/magazine/society/did-the-us-military-kill-the-welfare-state/
======
weatherlight
I'm a veteran. I come from a very poor family. It was through only joining the
military that I was able to crawl from below the poverty line to the middle
class. I'm now a software engineer in New York and enjoy an upper middle class
life style.

I wish every American, veteran or not, had access to the same welfare that
every Soldier, Marine, and Sailor enjoys. Easy Access to housing, healthcare,
childcare, family counselling, legal assistance, and education benefits allow
for greater mobility between economic social stratas. Every American Should
have access to these things without having to join the military to receive
them.

EDIT: Grammar.

